# Living Quarter Questions for owners



## skc977 (Oct 15, 2014)

We are in the market for a used Living Quarter. The trailer will be used for camping and for horse shows. What were your must haves on your trailer? Shower? Walk through door? I have an opportunity to buy a good friends 1999 Elite LQ and I don't know much about the other LQ Brands that people like... A huge concern is that the trailer is know to be safe and will last for the long haul.


----------



## ahop (Feb 7, 2011)

I think because the answer to your question is so varied would be why you have not really received any replies. For me (and I just use the LQ's for camping) the answer would be a toilet, sink with warm water, bed, heat and an awning. I have more than that but those are the necessities. My daughter and son-in-law would add the shower to that list but they do ropings and rodeos so they are always in dust or mud. And when I camp it is usually not more than two nights so I can get by with less than someone that goes for longer stretches of times.

After making sure the trailer is safe (first and foremost), make sure it doesn't leak. After fighting a leak unsuccessfully for three years I moved on. We sealed the roof two different times, caulked all the windows and vents and it still had that one nasty leak - ruined part of the paneling and ceiling as well as our mattress.

Lastly, bear in mind the length that will be added to your trailer with LQ's - the more you add the longer and heavier it gets. The longer they are the fewer places you can get into. This is probably more a concern with camping than showing.

You really need to look at your needs to determine what you want/need. Will it mainly be used for an overnight here and there or will you be in it for more than two nights at a time? Also, how many people will be using it at one time?

I really do love my LQ's trailer and all it's extras - but you did ask what was absolutely 'necessary'!:wink:


----------



## BugZapper89 (Jun 30, 2014)

I have had several and my all time favorite is my Hawk. The Bloomer is very nice too but it is a very heavy trailer that required a small tractor trailer to pull it comfortably. What one person likes in a trailer may not be what you want. For me I wanted a full bathroom, no toilet in the tub thing . My fridge is a 6 cube with a full freezer. I wanted mangers with side storage and plenty of storage in the trailer.


----------



## ahop (Feb 7, 2011)

Oh, skc977 reminded me. The other thing that is so important is storage. Although I typically am only hauling two horses I have a three horse slant with a stud wall. That is my 'mid-tack'. When you have a LQ's you lose a lot of storage.


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

The toilet is the highest priority. I do most of my cooking outside on a portable grill and electric skillet when I am plugged in. Mostly because of more space, more options for meals and save the gas on cooktop.
I like a sofa but I think if there were more than 1 person I think the dinette might be better. 

I also really like my built in generator but I didn't get one until I was on my 3rd LQ since they are not as common in my area and the cost is high. 

I don't use my awning much because it seems windy most of the time but when calm I really like it.
I had mangers and no mangers and the storage was hard to get to things since what you wanted always seemed to be on the bottom. I also like the visibility of the narrower trailer than the ones with mangers but wish the interior had more room. I've had an 8' 8' wide and now I have 10' 7' wide. I also like the full size refrigerator which a lot of them are lacking but I like cooking. If not into cooking the smaller would be fine.
I camped in mine for 30 days straight last year and really enjoyed it. I had a dog and 2 cats with me also.


----------



## BugZapper89 (Jun 30, 2014)

Cherumbeque. I had plugs wired into my mid tack, which I can access
From the bathroom walk thru or outside. The crockpot is my friend. I have a full countertop and can change in and out a portable oven two burner electric etc. the has cooking in such small quarters made me nervous.


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

BugZapper89 said:


> Cherumbeque. I had plugs wired into my mid tack, which I can access
> From the bathroom walk thru or outside. The crockpot is my friend. I have a full countertop and can change in and out a portable oven two burner electric etc. the has cooking in such small quarters made me nervous.


i use the electric skillet as a crock pot. Takes up less room and more versatility to cook quickly also.


----------

